

"Software Wars" fundraiser: a movie about OSS, Linux, control of information - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.indiegogo.com/SoftwareWars

======
fruzz
A few red flags for me. The manifesto at the beginning and the $150k figure.

Indie documentaries are cheap to make. My last endeavour cost $10k. I think
Jason Scott spent $35k on the BBS documentary. It's really the equipment and
travel cost. People like getting interviewed, they do it for free. For topics
like this, spending that much on promotion has the product land on deaf ears.

~~~
kasbah
It sounds a bit like they are prepared to go ahead if they receive less
funding than the goal -- which is possible on IndieGoGo.

I think the trailer looks great but I have asked for some clarification on
these points:

\- What do you mean by “enable internet distribution”? Will the film be freely
available to the public? What copyrights do you plan to reserve?

\- Could you give a better breakdown of the budget? How much is going to be
spent on what? Are you really going to pay someone like Johnny Depp a
ridiculous sum to do the narration?

\- Are there any past projects by this team or individuals in this team that
you could point us to?

EDIT: keithcu is responding to these points over on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/14s7rf/software_wars_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/14s7rf/software_wars_fundraiser_a_movie_about_oss_linux/c7fytkc)

------
taylorbuley
If you're into this topic, there's a ready-made doc on the evolution of OSS
available on Netflix called "Revolution OS":
[http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Revolution_OS/60025132?loc...](http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Revolution_OS/60025132?locale=en-
US)

It's a bit old but at least includes the dotcom bubble punchline.

------
Toshio
As someone who has read the book by the same name, I have to say I am very
disgusted with how Mono is touted as the be-all-end-all silver bullet solution
to the viability of Linux on the desktop.

If the movie does the same thing, I don't think it should be funded.

